# Smoked carnitas



## greendrake (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I know, tradition schmadition, I have done it before and I will do it again.  Question for you fellas on seasoning some pulled pork for just simply adding a heaping pile of pico on a big tortilla.  What seasoning would you use to spice up the pork after is was pulled?

I did this last year at a river lodge for my birthday party, we just smoked up a couple butts, mustard and dry rubbed, then added some seasonings to them to get a little salty tangy taste, then dumped pico and they were amazing.  I want to try some different seasonings this weekend, so what would you guys recommend is a good flavor to add to some pulled pork to dish up some tasty love?

I may try taking chunks of the pork off and searing them in a cast iron skillet or dutch oven, in some lard too.  Yeah baby, health food.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2010)

The list is as long as you arm. Now alot of folks use a finishing sauce with differant things in it from a vinigar base to a simple BBQ sauce. Now you have to think of what you are using it for with sammies I use alittle BBQ. Then with tacos/burritos you might want to use a pico de gillo sauce to them. Just do a search for the pork and you can find some differant ways to do this.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 29, 2010)

if yer going for the south of the border flavor do an achiote rub/marinade and then smoke/pull/eat.


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 29, 2010)

I use the following, all ground together in a paste, with 2 lb. of butt ground in bite sized chunks.  I coat all the chunks and let them marinate overnight, then into a screaming cast iron dutch oven.  As they start to brown, I put in about 1/4 cup milk.  The milk helps the browning and the extra protein binds the spices.  Once they are all browned, remove and serve with pico de gallo on your tortillas.

1 t salt
1/2 t fresh ground black pepper
2 t dried Mexican oregano
1 1/2 t cumin
6 garlic cloves
2 T vegetable oil
2 chiles arbol (4 if you like more heat)
3 T lard, shortening, or my choice - bacon grease


----------



## greendrake (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks MG, that is what I was looking for.  Gonna have to Q-view this one, any pork with pico must be photographed.


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 29, 2010)

Here you go - my blog post with pix!


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds awesome.  I need q-view on this one.


----------



## jsdspif (Jan 29, 2010)

I made this recipe . I was using a hormel product that I hadn't seen before they were vac packed pork tenderloin ends . Basically just chunks of pork , I cut them into about 1 inch cubes and let them marinate in that mixture overnight . I didn't smoke them though ( I would have but I didn't feel all that great ) I ovened (?) them first covered at 300 for about an hour then put a few chunks under the broiler , then shredded those and put on tortillas with pico and cheese . I don't see why you couldn't mix up that mixture and put it on a big piece . If I were to do it again I would put something in there for more spice ... maybe . My pico was pretty spicy but without the pico it would be kind of mild for my tastes . Here's the link :
http://www.landolakes.com/mealideas/...RecipeID=13467


----------



## greendrake (Jan 30, 2010)

Here we go.  Just put em on at 5am, time for some smoke baby.


----------



## greendrake (Jan 31, 2010)

Broke through the 160 wall easily, now they are on their way up. 11 hours on smoke, bumped up to 250 to finish.


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm drooling thinking about some hot corn tortillas with pork,cilantro,cebolla, limon and my favorite hot sauce. Olay!


----------



## greendrake (Jan 31, 2010)

OK guys, this worked like a champ.  I took a little lard, melted it in a dutch oven to have the high walls that prevent over splatter, chunked up the pork butt and plopped it in to sear and get some love.  The whole house smells of delicious bacon now, which is never a bad thing.  It seared up beautifully, I did add seasonings while searing.  Took it out, chopped it up like they do in the burrito shops and here's what I got.  WOW, mouth watering.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Now your talking... grease is the word. It's all good my friend.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2010)

It sure looks great...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks like it came out great. I bet it tasted even better


----------



## westsmoke (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking good. Dont forget a dash of cayenne!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 31, 2010)

Those look good. I did some carnitas last year using the brisket flap trimming off a slab of spares. They were really good

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...28&postcount=1


----------



## lownslow (Jan 31, 2010)

what I love to do with my pulled pork is take all the big bits of fat that come off when pulling.  Chop them up and then fry in a pan to get some nice cracklins. 

Remove cracklins and sprinkle with salt.  Fry the pulled pork in the rendered fat to crisp up.  Don't stir it much, just let it get crisp on one side. 

I wrap up my buts with foil at the end with onions and garlic and there is some nice drippings left in the foil so I use that as a base for a finishing sauce.  I add some vinegary hot sauce and some tomato paste and whatever else I feel like.  Whirr in blender and add to taste.  

It comes out fantastic!  Oh year I also love some slightly under ripe mango in my pico de gallo.  Really works well.


----------



## rivet (Feb 1, 2010)

Unfortunately most of the replies didn't understand your question about seasoning your pork AFTER it was pulled.

Yep, Rich, that's the start. Brown that meat really fast, really hot in just the slightest bit of lard.

Then sprinkle over top of the entire butt's pulled contents- 1 TSP ground cardamom, 1 TBSP ground cumin, 1/2 cup finely diced red onion, 1 bunch well chopped cilantro, and the juice of 3 or 4 fresh limes. 

Mix well, and all you need are the tortillas and and your mouth!


----------



## benjaminr (Feb 1, 2010)

DO want!!!!!!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks very good and I bet it tasted even better


----------

